# Electric Hook-up at Shepton in January.



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I now have details of the club hook-ups for the Outdoor Leisure 2010 at the Bath & West Showground Shepton Mallet.

The cost is £17.25 for a 6amp hook-up, it will be available from 9am Thurs. 7th January 2010 until 8am Monday 11th January 2010.

If you would like a hook-up and intend to go to this show and camp with Motorhomefacts please PM me for payment instructions.

Full payment must be made in advance and no refunds are available, as we have to pay up front for these hook-ups. I must have payment before Friday 27th November 2009.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you want electric at Shepton shout up to Jen (clianthus) if you are not a subscriber you can e.mail her, subscribers can pm her for details of where to send your money to. Jen must have your money by 27th November 2009

I want some Jen :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi folks

I haven't had a lot of response from you all regarding these hook-ups :roll: :roll: 

You may regret not having one if the weather is like last year, -8 degrees!!

Please get in touch with me as soon as you can if you would like one, either by PM or e-mail and I'll let you have payment details.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*elec shepton malet*

hi jenny can i have elec for shep malet


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Kenny

Of course you can have electric at Shepton:lol: :lol:

I have sent you a PM with payment details.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jenny, I will be in Southern Spain at that time  but will think of you :wink: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi to all of you who are not going to be enjoying the warmth of Spain in January :lol: :lol: 

If you are planning on attending the Shepton show instead please contact me if you will require electric hook-up.

I had 33 hook-ups booked last year and to date I have only had payment for 6 this year, although I have had 14 enquiries!!

So please PM me as soon as you have decided. Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

I've just put me name down and I'd like hookup please. If it's as cold as last year I'll need it 

Cheers
Alan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Alan

You have a PM with payment details.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore of you wanting electric at Shepton if so be quick letting clianthus know and sending your payments to her a.s.a.p.

Once she has booked it there will be no more available


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

If you are planning on attending the Shepton show please contact me if you will require electric hook-up.

I had 33 hook-ups booked last year and to date I have only had payment for 10 this year, although I have had 16 enquiries!!

PLEASE....... PM me as soon as you have decided. Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Shepton Mallet*

Hi Clianthus'
Sorry had my name down for electric and you did send me a PM. Had a clearout of PMs and inadvertantly deleted your information. Off to the golf rally tomorrow night so can you send me the info again :roll: .......... grovel, grovel........... Cheers........... Ned


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi ned

You can see Clianthus in person this weekend she will also be at Comberton  


Any more for electric please shout up


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ned

I've sent you another PM with the payment info, but I'll slap your legs at Comberton for losing the other one :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

As the Royal Mail seem to be intent on going on strike next week could I please suggest that anyone wanting hook-up should let me know as soon as possible so that I can send them payment information.

I need to receive the payments before I can book the hook-ups, unfortunately if your cheque is stuck in the post I will not be able to book your electricity. Sorry.

Please get in touch asap and get your cheques to me before the strike starts, I have no idea how long it is expected to last :roll: :roll:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello 

According to our local PO the next day guaranteed postal service will not be affected but at a starting cost of £4.95.


Motorhomer


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Jenny,
Put us down for some elecy
We will be arriving on Friday sometime.
Do you know what the lastest time on arrival is a sheppton?

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

TheBoombas said:


> Hi Jenny,
> Put us down for some elecy
> We will be arriving on Friday sometime.
> Do you know what the lastest time on arrival is a sheppton?
> ...


Hi Brian

Please pm Jen for details of where to send your cheque if you haven't already done so.

There will be someone on the gate all night, but if you arrive in the dark you may be told to park up in a holding bay till the morning usually they stop sending vans down about 9pm ish. If you get put in the holding bay please let us know so that we are not hanging about waiting for you.

++++++++++++++++++

If anymore of you are coming to Shepton and want electric please be quick in letting Jen know

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

PM with payment details winging it's way to you Brian :lol:


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

Yes I would like electric hook up please.

Thanks

Sara


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

PM with details on it's way Sara.

Can you and TheBoombas (Brian) please add yourselves to the Rally list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=242


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

I have just had this information from Stone Leisure:

"The tickets for January show are at the printers and we should have them by the end of this week. Tickets for any members that have already booked will be sent out as soon as we receive them. We have already had a few bookings for your club."

So come on folks get booking!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Have you all now booked your electric with Jen, if not don't be leaving it to long to do it please.



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

The following members have asked for payment details for hook-up but I have not yet received their cheques:

tendy
KENNYJAY
CatherineandSteve
The Boombas
gigalo
jasonb

I hope you have either forgotten or just not got round to it yet, rather than them being lost in the post?

Please PM me to let me know and anyone else who requires hook-up PM for payment details.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Jen.
Can you put us down for hookup please.

Ron Jacqueline


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Jenny
There is a small chance we may be able to join you at Shepton
We will not be able to book in advance 
Is it possable we can join up with you without pre booking and pay on the gate?
Not too bothered about hook up, but would take it if avalable, 
We managed ok without it last year thanks to Ken organising a replacement gas cylinder
Got Gaslow this year and will make sure it is topped up !
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Chausson

I have put you on my list and have sent you a PM with payment information for the hook-up. Look forward to hearing from you.

Hi chrisboyo

Booking for Shepton show in January doesn't close until 30th December so you have plenty of time to pre-book. I do need payment for any hook-ups before 27th November though.

If you will still not know wether you will be able to attend by those dates then you will be able to pay on the gate for the show but will not be able to have a hook-up.

We are only allocated enough space for the units that are booked with MHF to camp together, so unfortuneatly we cannot promise to fit you in if you aren't booked with us.

However Stone Leisure are quite easy going at their shows so if we do have space they will let us have extra vans on the pitch. Best thing is to give me a ring when you arrive at the show and I'll be able to tell you if we have room and where we are. My phone No will be added to the listing nearer the time.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I am still waiting to receive Electric-hook-up payment cheques from the following members who have contacted me for payment details:

bartsville 
CatherineandSteve
dpal3
gigalo
G2EWS
jasonb
josieb

Can you please send them as soon as possible so that I can clear them at the bank before paying out the money to the electrical contractors. The cut off date is *27th Nov *if I don't have payment by then I'm afraid I will *not* be able to book you a hook-up.

Several members have said they do not require hook-up but there is still one who has not let me know either way!! Please let me know if you require hook-up or not????

bardel

Also there are 40 names on the list now, but only 26 have confirmed booking with Stone Leisure. Come on guys get booking!

We do still have plenty of room on this rally if anymore would like to come.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=242

If you do put your name on the list please let me know whether or not you require an electric hook-up. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

See Jen's post above have any of you now paid her or contacted her re electric????? time is marching folks :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You only have this week left folks to book your electric for Shepton through Clianthus 8O 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks to all those who have now sent me their cheques. There is only 1 outstanding from the people who have contacted me requesting payment information:

CatherineandSteve

You have only got one week now until booking for hook-up closes on *27th Nov* if I haven't received your payment by then I'm afraid I will *not *be able to book you a hook-up.

I have still not heard anything from:

bardel


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

*This is the last chance to book hook-up up for this show, I must have payment by Friday 27th.*

If anyone else is thinking about going to the show and feels they will need a hook-up make your minds up now! Put your name on the rally list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=242

Then PM me for Electric hook-up payment details and book your tickets with Stone Leisure.

https://www.stoneleisure.com/Outdoor-Leisure-CLUB-Booking_OrderPage.html

I look forward to hearing from a few more of you as we do still have spaces available.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jenny,

Just responded to pm.

Will put cheque in post tomorrow made out to you for £17.25

Best regards

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

* Booking for electric hook-up at this show is now closed *


----------

